

Scientists Take the Edge Off Bad Memories in Mice - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/28/science/scientists-switch-bad-memories-for-good-ones-in-mice.html?ref=science

======
xkcd-sucks
Full paper at
[https://pdf.yt/d/81I785FPAXnvTVYy](https://pdf.yt/d/81I785FPAXnvTVYy)

------
sparkzilla
Those who forget the past are doomed to repeat it.

